# Length of time a coat change takes?



## Pucks104 (Aug 16, 2012)

Leo is almost 6 months old (lifted his leg to pee outside for the first time today). I don't expect the coat change to start for a couple months or so as yet, however, I was wondering about how long in weeks or months it typically takes to get through the initial coat change? Just wondering what your experiences have been.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Pucks104 said:


> Leo is almost 6 months old (lifted his leg to pee outside for the first time today). I don't expect the coat change to start for a couple months or so as yet, however, I was wondering about how long in weeks or months it typically takes to get through the initial coat change? Just wondering what your experiences have been.


Kodi started blowing coat for the first time at about 10 months. I want to say the worst of it was over in about 6 weeks, but it didn't have a clearly defined start and finish. I clearly remember that it started with these wads of "fluff" forming behind his ears... almost daily, and spread from there. Like many, he blew coat twice more, each time not as badly as the time before. He blew the second time around 18 months, and then again around 24 months.

(He also blew his coat in Jan. of this year, but that was the result of an illness and/or the abx he was on to cure it)


----------



## Pucks104 (Aug 16, 2012)

krandall said:


> Kodi started blowing coat for the first time at about 10 months. I want to say the worst of it was over in about 6 weeks, but it didn't have a clearly defined start and finish. I clearly remember that it started with these wads of "fluff" forming behind his ears... almost daily, and spread from there. Like many, he blew coat twice more, each time not as badly as the time before. He blew the second time around 18 months, and then again around 24 months.
> 
> (He also blew his coat in Jan. of this year, but that was the result of an illness and/or the abx he was on to cure it)


Thanks, Karen. Having a general idea of how long the cat blowing takes helps. I won't feel like I'm going to be dealing with it for months at a time.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Pucks104 said:


> Thanks, Karen. Having a general idea of how long the cat blowing takes helps. I won't feel like I'm going to be dealing with it for months at a time.


Oh, you probably will anyway... It's like potty training. When you're in the middle of it, it seems like it will NEVER end!:bounce:


----------



## Pucks104 (Aug 16, 2012)

krandall said:


> Oh, you probably will anyway... It's like potty training. When you're in the middle of it, it seems like it will NEVER end!:bounce:


Ha! How true! Hopefully Leo and I will make it through with his long coat intact!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Pucks104 said:


> Ha! How true! Hopefully Leo and I will make it through with his long coat intact!


I did, and didn't find it TOO onerous, once I learned a good routine. But some dogs mat a LOT more than Kodi did. Don't feel like you have "failed" if it doesn't work out, and also don't feel like you can never have a long coat again. Lots of people put them in a short-ish puppy cut to get through blowing coat, then let them grow out later. Just look at Tokipoke's thread on Louis' hair growth "project", going from "shaved naked" just over a year ago to now. His coat isn't quite full length yet, but no one would consider it short anymore!


----------



## Pucks104 (Aug 16, 2012)

krandall said:


> I did, and didn't find it TOO onerous, once I learned a good routine. But some dogs mat a LOT more than Kodi did. Don't feel like you have "failed" if it doesn't work out, and also don't feel like you can never have a long coat again. Lots of people put them in a short-ish puppy cut to get through blowing coat, then let them grow out later. Just look at Tokipoke's thread on Louis' hair growth "project", going from "shaved naked" just over a year ago to now. His coat isn't quite full length yet, but no one would consider it short anymore!


I have watched Louis's coat grow. That is a great thread too help us see how long it takes for the coat to grow back. As far as a routine of coat care goes, I comb Leo every morning and evening thoroughly and run the comb quickly through his coat a couple other times each day. I use a spray conditioner, mostly Ice on Ice but I have a couple others when I comb him. Does that sound reasonable for getting through the coat change? Leo is very good for combing, mostly he just goes to sleep.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Pucks104 said:


> I have watched Louis's coat grow. That is a great thread too help us see how long it takes for the coat to grow back. As far as a routine of coat care goes, I comb Leo every morning and evening thoroughly and run the comb quickly through his coat a couple other times each day. I use a spray conditioner, mostly Ice on Ice but I have a couple others when I comb him. Does that sound reasonable for getting through the coat change? Leo is very good for combing, mostly he just goes to sleep.


That should be fine if his coat is like Kodi's. I probably spent about 20 minutes in the morning and another 20 at night when he was at his worst. I found that the CRITICAL one was the evening one. If I HAD to, I could get away with skipping the morning one, but if he went to bed with even a TINY mat, it was a monster in the morning. I also found that when he was at his worst, it helped tremendously to shorten up the period between baths to about 4-5 days. (before and after that, I've tended to bathe him about once a week... occasionally letting it go for 10 days or so) The cleaner his coat was while he was blowing coat, the less it matted.


----------



## Pucks104 (Aug 16, 2012)

krandall said:


> That should be fine if his coat is like Kodi's. I probably spent about 20 minutes in the morning and another 20 at night when he was at his worst. I found that the CRITICAL one was the evening one. If I HAD to, I could get away with skipping the morning one, but if he went to bed with even a TINY mat, it was a monster in the morning. I also found that when he was at his worst, it helped tremendously to shorten up the period between baths to about 4-5 days. (before and after that, I've tended to bathe him about once a week... occasionally letting it go for 10 days or so) The cleaner his coat was while he was blowing coat, the less it matted.


I have bathed Leo 2x/wk since I got him because he goes to the office with me everyday and staff, board members, clients all want to visit with him. I don't want one of them to hold him and then end up with dirt on their work clothes so I try to keep him really clean. I try to use very good shampoo and conditioner. He plays outside with my other dogs everyday and we don't have much grass in the backyard. Also, it has been so very rainy this summer that most of the time the ground is muddy. There was one week a couple of weeks ago where I had a lot going on and he only got one bath and even then I could tell that the comb didn't glide through his hair as easily as it usually does. That reinforced for me the need to be sure he gets the 2 baths each week.

Thank you for your help. I will know to be especially attentive to the before bedtime combing. I have been watching behind his ears, in his underarms and groin area to make sure little tangles don't get started.

How would I know that the grooming routine was insufficient and that I needed to take him to the groomer to be shaved? I would hate for the mats to get to the point that they affected the skin underneath but wouldn't want to shave him unnecessarily.


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

oi vey. blowing coat. I was not as blessed as Karen was. we had a gnarly bout of coat blowing... I don't know how long it last because I only lasted under 2 weeks.
It was BAD. at the height, I was spending over 3 HOURS combing and de matting her... only to turn around and find MORE matts. I was getting obsessive, she was getting hesitant to come to me... the matts were almost like gum in the coat. it would just be STUCK all together in this clump that I had to work out ... all over her.
I finally ended up deciding that our relationship was more important than her coat and had her shaved down. Even though she looked like a 'bobble head' we both REALLLLY enjoyed the break in grooming. She was about 10 months old at that time ... and I've mostly been growing her out ever since. She has had a few other minor coat blowing's but not more than I can handle and nothing more than a week or 2 ... but that first one ... :frusty:


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Pucks104 said:


> Thank you for your help. I will know to be especially attentive to the before bedtime combing. I have been watching behind his ears, in his underarms and groin area to make sure little tangles don't get started.
> 
> How would I know that the grooming routine was insufficient and that I needed to take him to the groomer to be shaved? I would hate for the mats to get to the point that they affected the skin underneath but wouldn't want to shave him unnecessarily.


Oh, you'll know! If I weren't able to completely de-tangle my dog daily, I'd be getting worried. If mats are growing faster than I can get them out, for sure I'd be thinking about a serious trim-down. If you can't get them COMPLETELY mat-free to take to the groomer, they will probably want to shave them.


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

funny , I just read that in an article last night, it said usually 3-6 months but maybe 9-10. We never had much of an issue.


----------



## Pucks104 (Aug 16, 2012)

Thanks guys. It really helps to have the benefit of your experiences. I've had dogs all my life but never a coated breed. I'm loving the experience as Leo is a wonderful puppy but it really helps having the guidance of those that have gone before!  

DH has just captured an overstimulated Leo under the T-shirt DH is wearing. We went out to dinner and Leo is thrilled that we returned!!! :bounce:


----------



## TerBear (Aug 10, 2013)

Forgive me, (I'm a newbie to Havanese!) but "blowing a coat" basically means that they are going through a coat change? Is this a full coat change? I take it new hair is coming in while they are loosing the old? It obviously doesn't just fall out...it sounds like it gets all matted up (more than usual?) when this change is going on? Is that because they are loosing such baby-fine hair? Does this just happen once during his life, around 9-10 mo? I hope to be getting my puppy next week, so I need to know what I'm getting into!


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

awwwww, welcome and congrats on your new baby!!

As far as coat blowing goes, it happens. we all have survived, you will as well! 
I was totally prepared, took care to comb her to the skin every day since I brought her home at 14 weeks... 9 months old came and her hair starting matting. like GLUE. or GUM was in her hair. I kept up with it the best I could, but when she started fearing me (and the comb) and grooming sessions were close to 3 hrs... I decided to salvage our relationship and shave her down. Yes, she looked stupid. like a bobble head. BUT it saved our relationship and hair grows. trust me. Hair.GROWS. lol


----------



## azcolaw (Jul 19, 2013)

TilliesMom said:


> oi vey. blowing coat. I was not as blessed as Karen was. we had a gnarly bout of coat blowing... I don't know how long it last because I only lasted under 2 weeks.
> It was BAD. at the height, I was spending over 3 HOURS combing and de matting her... only to turn around and find MORE matts. I was getting obsessive, she was getting hesitant to come to me... the matts were almost like gum in the coat. it would just be STUCK all together in this clump that I had to work out ... all over her.
> I finally ended up deciding that our relationship was more important than her coat and had her shaved down. Even though she looked like a 'bobble head' we both REALLLLY enjoyed the break in grooming. She was about 10 months old at that time ... and I've mostly been growing her out ever since. She has had a few other minor coat blowing's but not more than I can handle and nothing more than a week or 2 ... but that first one ... :frusty:


My experience exactly with Ginny. I was so overwhelmed by how matted she became. I ended up having her shaved right around 10-11 months of age. She looked really weird the first few months, but has a nice longish "puppy coat" now. It is so easy! I loved her with a long coat, though, so might let it keep growing. She is 16 months now....


----------



## Lalla (Jul 30, 2013)

Is it only double-coated breeds that 'blow' coat? I have had two Cotons de Tulear - they only have a single coat. They go through a gruesome change from puppy to adult coat but I'd never heard it described as 'blowing coat'; it does certainly get massively more matted for a while, and is truly awful to deal with, but is this the same thing? Or have I got a whole new thrill coming when Cuba blows??!!


----------



## Pucks104 (Aug 16, 2012)

Lalla said:


> Is it only double-coated breeds that 'blow' coat? I have had two Cotons de Tulear - they only have a single coat. They go through a gruesome change from puppy to adult coat but I'd never heard it described as 'blowing coat'; it does certainly get massively more matted for a while, and is truly awful to deal with, but is this the same thing? Or have I got a whole new thrill coming when Cuba blows??!!


I don't really know as Leo is the first coated breed I have lived with, however, I suspect that "blowing coat" is the term used for transitioning from puppy coat to adult coat and in breeds that have hair that grows continuously and needs trimming versus breeds whose fur grows to a certain length and sheds out that the lose puppy hair gets all tangled in the new adult hair to form mats. From what others on this forum say, the first coat blowing is the worst and that it can occur a couple more times as the dog matures but the subsequent coat blowings are not as bad as the first one. I am expecting Leo's first coat blowing to begin around 8-10 months which seem to be pretty average.


----------



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

Slicker brushes are a great tool for untangling and getting the loose hair out. Zoey has a very thick coat but it never mated it was more like a cotton ball .I used to call it felting but I was using the wrong term because it combed out easy. I found the more conditioned the coat the easier it was. I's very important to fallow up with a comb where you get all the way down to the skin thats where its tangling the most during the coat change.I even bought a very strong conditioner and filled the laundry tub full of water and a bunch of conditioner and had her soak for ten minutes. I tried underwater combing but that didn't work. It is much better to just have your pup cut down. If you plan it before the change its kinder and the groomer doesn't have to cut so short. You will still get tangles but its not as hard as a 7 mo grow out. I would say about 6 mo to cut down to about an inch.


----------



## Lalla (Jul 30, 2013)

Agreed re slicker brushes (at least as far as Coton coats go!). Somewhere on a thread I can't now find people were talking about the CC buttercomb, and I wondered which one? There seem to be lots; they cost quite a bit, but if they really are good would obviously be worth it?? Does anyone know which one is best for a Havanese coat??


----------



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

I never bought one.I have used my smaller comb much more than my large one. Its about 5" long and has small teeth and larger teeth. I can hold it better to work on small areas at a time. So If I was to buy a CC comb I would look for that size.


----------



## Pucks104 (Aug 16, 2012)

Lalla said:


> Agreed re slicker brushes (at least as far as Coton coats go!). Somewhere on a thread I can't now find people were talking about the CC buttercomb, and I wondered which one? There seem to be lots; they cost quite a bit, but if they really are good would obviously be worth it?? Does anyone know which one is best for a Havanese coat??


I have 2 CC combs - 005 long toothed Buttercomb and the cat carding comb. I also an "original Greyhound" comb the I have had for quite a while. I use the cat carding comb on Leo's face and feet. I use the Buttercomb on the rest of him morning and night for really thorough, down to the skin combing (more to have him use to it for coat blowing), and I keep the Greyhound comb with me for quicker run throughs during the day. Leo goes to the office with me and I usually take him for a walk at a nearby park at lunch and sometime he accumulates leaves or grass clippings in his coat.


----------



## Lalla (Jul 30, 2013)

Pucks104 said:


> I have 2 CC combs - 005 long toothed Buttercomb and the cat carding comb. I also an "original Greyhound" comb the I have had for quite a while. I use the cat carding comb on Leo's face and feet. I use the Buttercomb on the rest of him morning and night for really thorough, down to the skin combing (more to have him use to it for coat blowing), and I keep the Greyhound comb with me for quicker run throughs during the day. Leo goes to the office with me and I usually take him for a walk at a nearby park at lunch and sometime he accumulates leaves or grass clippings in his coat.


thanks so much for the advice; there's something wonderful about imagining a Havanese needing a Greyhound comb, isn't there!! It would be quite hard to find two more disparate breeds, wouldn't it! (well, I suppose not - a Mexican hairless dog using a Newfoundland comb?!)


----------



## Pucks104 (Aug 16, 2012)

Lalla said:


> thanks so much for the advice; there's something wonderful about imagining a Havanese needing a Greyhound comb, isn't there!! It would be quite hard to find two more disparate breeds, wouldn't it! (well, I suppose not - a Mexican hairless dog using a Newfoundland comb?!)


Haha! The Greyhound comb wouldn't actually work on a greyhound. The teeth are too long. I had a retired racing greyhound years ago and used a hounds glove on her. I think the "Original Greyhound" comb must be the company??? that makes the comb.


----------



## TerBear (Aug 10, 2013)

Pucks104 said:


> I have 2 CC combs - 005 long toothed Buttercomb and the cat carding comb. I also an "original Greyhound" comb the I have had for quite a while. I use the cat carding comb on Leo's face and feet. I use the Buttercomb on the rest of him morning and night for really thorough, down to the skin combing (more to have him use to it for coat blowing), and I keep the Greyhound comb with me for quicker run throughs during the day. Leo goes to the office with me and I usually take him for a walk at a nearby park at lunch and sometime he accumulates leaves or grass clippings in his coat.


Where can we get these combs? Are they pretty standard? I just don't remember seeing anything like that at Pet Smart. I haven't looked much yet either. I don't even have the dog yet.....! lol


----------



## Pucks104 (Aug 16, 2012)

TerBear said:


> Where can we get these combs? Are they pretty standard? I just don't remember seeing anything like that at Pet Smart. I haven't looked much yet either. I don't even have the dog yet.....! lol


No, won' find them at Petsmart. You'll need to order or get them at a dog show. Google Chris Christensen buttercombs or the "Original Greyhound" comb. 
The combs are more expensive than metal combs you could find at Petsmart or similar stores but they really do move through the coat more smoothly, last practically forever, and don't scratch the dog's skin so are better tolerated. Even in the short time I've had Leo I have found that the right tools do make the job of grooming easier.


----------



## TerBear (Aug 10, 2013)

I'm totally for the "right products"! So thanks for the advice. I googled it and found that site right away. Not sure what the 005 long toothed Buttercomb is but I will keep looking. Thanks again for your response, Pucks104!


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

ya, most things we 'need' for our havs you can't find at Pet Smart or Petco. just fyi. 
do you have a specialty pet store in your area? I get 80% of my stuff online...


----------



## MarinaGirl (Mar 25, 2012)

The Chris Christensen comb many of us swear by is *#005 Buttercomb 7 1/2" Long Tooth Fine/Coarse $35*, which you can purchase on the CC site.

http://www.chrissystems.com/grooming-tools/pet-grooming-show-dog-and-cat-combs.aspx


----------



## TerBear (Aug 10, 2013)

Thank you SO much, Hav lovers!!! That's exactly what I needed. Just tell me what to buy and I'll get it. I do think I'll wait till I bring the little guy home first though.....hopefully pics to follow soon. I really appreciate your help!  Oh, and the advice on the Pet Store, I don't know too much about this area since I just recently moved here. On line will probably be the way to go! Thank you.


----------



## sandypaws (Aug 8, 2012)

The HRI General Store at www.havtohavit.com also has the CC Buttercomb for a bit less money and proceeds benefit Havanese Rescue. It's a win win situation. Try it!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Lalla said:


> Is it only double-coated breeds that 'blow' coat? I have had two Cotons de Tulear - they only have a single coat. They go through a gruesome change from puppy to adult coat but I'd never heard it described as 'blowing coat'; it does certainly get massively more matted for a while, and is truly awful to deal with, but is this the same thing? Or have I got a whole new thrill coming when Cuba blows??!!


I think that's the same.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Re: slickers... I recently picked up a Le Pooch yellow dematter... Here's another tool where the more expensive tool, again, is a GREAT deal better than the less expensive versions. This is their softest dematter, and it gets even small mats out quickly and painlessly. Tho other side is for separating fine hair for a "finished" look. It's great for beards, feathers, feat, etc. I'm in love with this tool!


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

huh ... I've never had or used a slicker ... this intrigues me Karen... must google it. 

.
.
.
HOLY cow they are expensive! lol


----------



## Lalla (Jul 30, 2013)

krandall said:


> Re: slickers... I recently picked up a Le Pooch yellow dematter... Here's another tool where the more expensive tool, again, is a GREAT deal better than the less expensive versions. This is their softest dematter, and it gets even small mats out quickly and painlessly. Tho other side is for separating fine hair for a "finished" look. It's great for beards, feathers, feat, etc. I'm in love with this tool!


I've just acquired one of these, too, Karen, and you are right, they are amazing; 'holy cow', yes, they are expensive, but Holy Dog they are good!!

It's a bit like buying clothes - you have cupboards full of cheapo things that you don't really like all that much, and you feel guilty spending a lot on something wonderful, but you wear it all the time. I have a drawer full of cheapo dog grooming tools and use the one or two expensive ones all the time, so feel justified in the expense. I have, though, got a really cheap comb that I love - it's called a Cricket Silkomb and is the long, thin one with narrow-spaced prongs on one end, wider at the other; the prongs (that can't be the right word?!) are quite short, but it's wonderful for faces, and under-leg-tricky-bits-to-get-at. It really is silky, and goes through the coat very easily, and has "Microban anti-microbial protection"; I've just found it on US Amazon, it's $7.94 and is the Cricket Silkomb Pro No.10 Control Cutting Comb (I think they are meant for humans); there are lots of other versions [http://www.amazon.com/Cricket-Silkomb-Control-Cutting-Comb/dp/B0002214C4/ref=sr_1_34?ie=UTF8&qid=1377330363&sr=8-34&keywords=Cricket+combs}


----------



## TerBear (Aug 10, 2013)

Do you recommend the regular size Les Pooch yellow dematter or the longer one?


----------



## Lalla (Jul 30, 2013)

Mine is the regular sized one, but I haven't tried the longer one so wouldn't know if, in fact, it was better.


----------



## misstray (Feb 6, 2011)

krandall said:


> Re: slickers... I recently picked up a Le Pooch yellow dematter... Here's another tool where the more expensive tool, again, is a GREAT deal better than the less expensive versions. This is their softest dematter, and it gets even small mats out quickly and painlessly. Tho other side is for separating fine hair for a "finished" look. It's great for beards, feathers, feat, etc. I'm in love with this tool!


I just ordered one of these. It was super expensive from the Canadian distributor, so I'm keeping my fingers crossed that I'll love it. I'm hoping it will help with the pills of hair that are left behind when I comb him. Currently I'm using my fingers to pull them out after combing a section. (well, not currently, currently as he has hardly any hair right now...ha ha) If not, it should at least be good for the matts he likes to get behind his ears.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

TerBear said:


> Do you recommend the regular size Les Pooch yellow dematter or the longer one?


Mine is the regular sized one too. I'm not sure a longer one would help much.


----------



## TerBear (Aug 10, 2013)

Thank you for the advice! I think I will get one before my little guy (who I just got today!) gets into any trouble with his coat. I really want to avoid that and be prepared.


----------



## Pucks104 (Aug 16, 2012)

TerBear said:


> Thank you for the advice! I think I will get one before my little guy (who I just got today!) gets into any trouble with his coat. I really want to avoid that and be prepared.


I just ordered one today as well. Hopefully it will be another good tool in the arsenal for keeping the coat in good shape.

TerBear, I too am in the Winston-Salem , NC area. When will your puppy be coming home?


----------



## TerBear (Aug 10, 2013)

Pucks104 said:


> I just ordered one today as well. Hopefully it will be another good tool in the arsenal for keeping the coat in good shape.
> 
> TerBear, I too am in the Winston-Salem , NC area. When will your puppy be coming home?


Oh how exciting we are in the same area! I just brought the little guy home yesterday. He is doing GREAT. I am already "in love!" ...and I can tell he is too!!!!!!! I am amazed at how quickly he is learning words and even little commands. And so far, NO accidents in the house! He's 3.5 mo. I will be posting a pic later. We should get them together some time.


----------



## Pucks104 (Aug 16, 2012)

TerBear said:


> Oh how exciting we are in the same area! I just brought the little guy home yesterday. He is doing GREAT. I am already "in love!" ...and I can tell he is too!!!!!!! I am amazed at how quickly he is learning words and even little commands. And so far, NO accidents in the house! He's 3.5 mo. I will be posting a pic later. We should get them together some time.


I think that would be fun! Can't wait to see the puppy pics.


----------

